# 51killer.tcl question / happening



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

Through a big battle, I finally got my USB200M working. I was able to telnet in and ran the enhancement script. I got the 51 hardware error and read enough to discover how to fix it. What is strange is that I don't have 51killer.tcl under the busybox folder on my zippered drive - how can that be?

I am 100% sure of this as I learned the commands to search for a file in telnet and list files in folders - it's not there. Just to be sure, I loaded up and FTP program and searched there as well. It's simply not there. After figuring out how to get my Tivo out of read only mode, I FTPed 51killer to the busybox folder and ran the script. It gave this output:

/busybox/51killer.tcl: ?xml: No such file or directory
/busybox/51killer.tcl: !--TransferQue Items--: No such file or directory
/busybox/51killer.tcl: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token '<Root><I'
/busybox/51killer.tcl: line 3 <Root><Items><Version>1</Version></Items></Root>

This is different than when I tried to run the script when it wasn't present - basically got nothing at that point.

So here is my question - what does a clear and delete everything do? Will it get rid of my hacks, etc? Will it get rid of anything or am I safe to do it?


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

I solved this. I'm not sure why but the script won't run properly in the busybox folder. I donwloaded just the script and put it in busybox - no go.

Tried it again and placed it in var folder - worked the first time like a champ.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Check your rc.sysint.author file and see if the /busybox folder is included in the PATH statement. If it isn't then the only way you can run any scripts contained in the /busybox directory is to include the complete path name when you run the command. The 51killer.tcl file should have been included in the busybox directory if you downloaded the correct files as directed in the Zipper installation instructions.

Running a C&DE basically returns your DTivo to factory default conditions. The 51killer.tcl only clears the data that ties the OS image to the hardware without affecting any other settings. This is desirable with a hacked machine since you don't want to do a C&DE once you've hacked it. You'd have to rerun guided setup and make the initial calls. This is not possible with a hacked unit unless you disable the fakecall script and allow it to dial out. Otherwise, it will fail when negotiating the initial call and you'll never be able to complete the initial setup, rendering your DTivo useless.

FYI - placing anything in the /var partition is not desirable as the Tivo OS tends to wipe the directory if the log files get too full. Any hacks placed there will disappear when this occurs.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

51killer is not in busybox anymore since I recently started using my own utilities distribution (in my signature). If you hacked your tivo with the Zipper, installed a new image, and answered "no" when it asked you if you have shows you want to keep, you shouldn't get the error in the first place. Note this requires you to run the enhancement script and reboot, as required in the directions.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

rbautch,

I guess I don't know what happened then because I did answer no, ran the enhancement script and rebooted. I guess it doesn't matter as all is well. I knew I wasn't crazy and 51killer wasn't there. Well, it is now - and strange enough, won't run out of the busybox folder.

I coudn't be happier with everything. Thanks, again, for making this as easy as possible. Some of us want the benefits of these things without the headache (as hard as that is to understand for some other people).


----------



## MajorD (Apr 12, 2006)

rbautch said:


> 51killer is not in busybox anymore since I recently started using my own utilities distribution (in my signature). If you hacked your tivo with the Zipper, installed a new image, and answered "no" when it asked you if you have shows you want to keep, you shouldn't get the error in the first place. Note this requires you to run the enhancement script and reboot, as required in the directions.


I think the instructions on this page need to be updated: 
mastersav.c0m/tivo_zipper.htm1 (dang, can't post links - fix the c0m and htm1)

What if I answered "yes" and I have programs that I wanted to save - do I simply run the enhancement script, reboot, and I shouldn't have the "error 51" problem anymore? You're saying that the 51killer.tcl does not need to be run because you now take care of it?

Note: I started with 6.3b and reverted back to 3.1.5f using zipper and instantcake image without running the slices program because I don't want 6.3b. Do I still need to update the slicer to 6.3a?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

MajorD said:


> I think the instructions on this page need to be updated:
> mastersav.c0m/tivo_zipper.htm1 (dang, can't post links - fix the c0m and htm1)
> 
> What if I answered "yes" and I have programs that I wanted to save - do I simply run the enhancement script, reboot, and I shouldn't have the "error 51" problem anymore? You're saying that the 51killer.tcl does not need to be run because you now take care of it?
> ...


If you have an unhacked tivo with shows you want to keep, running 51killer will render those shows unwatchable. If you answered "yes" to shows you want to keep, nothing will be done by the zipper. Unless you are restoring from an image or transferring the drive to another tivo, you'll never get the error in the first place.


----------



## samhammer (Dec 10, 2004)

Can someone point me to where to find this 51killer script. I have searched and finds threads about it but cannot locate the script. 

The 51 error has caused be problems for the last week trying to get my unit to 6.3

Thanks
George M


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4570588&&#post4570588


----------

